# lethal weapon ( 73 monte carlo)



## juiced79regal (Sep 22, 2007)

does anybody know where it went.


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

I believe it is now somewhere in the midwest. :thumbsup:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Feb 17 2008, 01:45 AM~9961709
> *I believe it is now somewhere in the midwest. :thumbsup:
> *


I HEARD IT WAS N NEW-YORK...DONT KNOW HOW TRUE,BUT I LIVE N THE MIDWEST(CHICAGO)& HAVENT SEEN IT ANY SHOWS HERE,HOMEBOY MUST B JUS LETN IT SIT N THE GARAGE SUMWHERE  WOULD LOVE 2 C THAT RIDE AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Was that the monte done up by M&M customs?


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 17 2008, 09:58 AM~9962666
> *Was that the monte done up by M&M customs?
> *


 :thumbsup: 1989 & 1990 LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR HOMIE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Feb 17 2008, 10:04 AM~9962685
> *:thumbsup: 1989 & 1990  LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR HOMIE
> *


I remember seeing it at the LA Super Show it was a bad ass monte


----------



## juiced79regal (Sep 22, 2007)

that monte pretty much got me started with lowriding. on a seprate note i saw twilite zone last summer here in fresno at the car show.


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced79regal_@Feb 17 2008, 11:49 AM~9963293
> *that monte pretty much got me started with lowriding. on a seprate note i saw twilite zone last summer here in fresno at the car show.
> *


 :cheesy: THE HOMIE MR. LOPEZ


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

I believe the original owner still has it. Saw in LRM no too long ago.


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

ITS ACTUALLY IN THE TRI-STATE AREA, JERSEY TO BE EXACT, OUR VP(MAJESTICSLIFE63) IN OUR CHPT. IS FRIENDS WITH THE PERSON THAT BOUGHT IT. AND ITS BEEN THERE FOR ATLEAST OVER 13 YRS. 
THATS AS MUCH INFO THAT I HAVE TO SHARE WITH YA ON IT.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juiced79regal_@Feb 17 2008, 11:49 AM~9963293
> *that monte pretty much got me started with lowriding. on a seprate note i saw twilite zone last summer here in fresno at the car show.
> *


Twilite zone the 62 from Lifestyle


----------



## juiced79regal (Sep 22, 2007)

yup!


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

my friend got the car from mario at m&m customs like in 1995 and now it in P.A.in the garage .


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juiced79regal_@Feb 17 2008, 06:00 PM~9965407
> *yup!
> *


What show i missed it been wanting to see it i have two 62 Impalas


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

yea its in pa now friends of mine owns it seen it up in close about 5 years back


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 17 2008, 06:19 PM~9965909
> *What show i missed it been wanting to see it i have two 62 Impalas
> *



IT WAS THE LG SHOW.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

FUCKIN SWEAT ASS RIDE!!!! Wish I could have seen it in person. :tears:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

pics of lethal weapon? :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 sorry for the pic


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

any more?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

nope it was a card i got with the 1:24 scale cars :0


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 17 2008, 10:21 PM~9967675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Was this Purple Haze before it was Twilite Zone ????


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Thats the ride that got me into lowriding!!!!


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Feb 18 2008, 11:55 PM~9976516
> *Thats the ride that got me into lowriding!!!!
> *


Which one, Lethal Weapon or Twilight Zone?


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Feb 19 2008, 01:17 AM~9976641
> *Which one, Lethal Weapon or Twilight Zone?
> *


Lethal Weapon :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Any pics of Twilight Zones batteries?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 19 2008, 01:10 AM~9976880
> *Any pics of Twilight Zones batteries?
> *


Heard that they were complety chrome :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 19 2008, 11:36 PM~9984192
> *Heard that they were complety chrome  :0
> *


They are, Ive seen them in person.


----------



## cruz77 (Jan 17, 2008)

Lethal Weapon is one reason I have a monte today  :biggrin:


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

My parents saw this car at the Odessa Super Show here in Texas in the late 80's
BADDEST MONTE ON THE PLANET :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruz77_@Feb 20 2008, 12:54 AM~9984591
> *Lethal Weapon is one reason I have a monte today   :biggrin:
> *


x2 hows the monte doing :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i seen that car back at the pomona show (last one in pomona). my dad works by the shop that mario is at. i told him to tell mario people are askin about lethal weapon. hopefully he'll jump on here and give us the info.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

BAD ASS MONTE :cheesy:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

there's sumtn about the 2nd gen montes


----------



## juiced79regal (Sep 22, 2007)

And some people have the nerve to say that body style is ugly. :dunno:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced79regal_@Feb 20 2008, 07:26 PM~9990554
> *And some people have the nerve to say that body style is ugly.  :dunno:
> *


X2 the body style got better like a fine wine :biggrin: and then they started to look like bricks :uh:


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

Lethal wepon is a 76 Monte, the 71 thru 75 came out with the round heah lights, and a little differnt body shapes. As you can see, lethal weapon has the square head lights. In 77 they came almost exactly the same except for the 77 had the chrome running across the tail lights. 
Just my 2 cents :dunno:


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Feb 21 2008, 08:59 AM~9994452
> *Lethal wepon is a 76  Monte, the 71 thru 75 came out with the round heah lights, and a little differnt body shapes.  As you can see, lethal weapon has the square head lights.  In 77 they came almost exactly the same except for the 77 had the chrome running across the tail lights.
> Just my 2 cents :dunno:
> *


Lowrider mag must have messed up on the year model


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced79regal_@Feb 20 2008, 08:26 PM~9990554
> *And some people have the nerve to say that body style is ugly.  :dunno:
> *


The people that say that body style is ugly are the same peoplethat build IMPORTS!
That is one of the nices rides in the world!!!! 
Just my 2 cents


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Feb 21 2008, 10:18 AM~9995007
> *The people that say that body style is ugly are the same peoplethat build IMPORTS!
> That is one of the nices rides in the world!!!!
> Just my 2 cents
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Feb 21 2008, 07:59 AM~9994452
> *Lethal wepon is a 76  Monte, the 71 thru 75 came out with the round heah lights, and a little differnt body shapes.  As you can see, lethal weapon has the square head lights.  In 77 they came almost exactly the same except for the 77 had the chrome running across the tail lights.
> Just my 2 cents :dunno:
> *


NOPE!!! if you read the article and know your lowriding history, mario put on a 76 front clip, but other than that, it is a 74 monte. only the front clip is from a 76.


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 21 2008, 01:11 PM~9996317
> *NOPE!!! if you read the article and know your lowriding history, mario put on a 76 front clip, but other than that, it is a 74 monte. only the front clip is from a 76.
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/74-MONTE-CA...bayphotohosting 
These are lights from a 73 to a 75.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/74-MONTE-CA...bayphotohosting 
and these are from a 76, like I said the 77 had the chrome going across
I guess "YOUR LOWRIDING HISTORY" wasn't up to date with "CHEVY" HISTORY :biggrin:


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 21 2008, 01:11 PM~9996317
> *NOPE!!! if you read the article and know your lowriding history, mario put on a 76 front clip, but other than that, it is a 74 monte. only the front clip is from a 76.
> *


Here are the tail lights for an 76 Monte!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/74-MONTE-CA...bayphotohosting


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

Man the fucking links dont work. Trust me bro look them up


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 19 2008, 12:10 AM~9976880
> *Any pics of Twilight Zones batteries?
> *


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Feb 21 2008, 01:25 PM~9996801
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/74-MONTE-CA...bayphotohosting
> These are lights from a 73 to a 75.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/74-MONTE-CA...bayphotohosting
> ...


call up mario himself and ask him. he's at m&m customs in rialto 909 877 1246 or email him at [email protected]. then see for yourself that your ass is wrong!! people throw on different front clips alot, nowadays its escalade front ends on tahoes and shit. so, look into it, and ask the man who built it. point is YOU'RE WRONG


----------



## juiced79regal (Sep 22, 2007)

you guys got it all wrong it does have the 76-77 front clip but the car is a 73 they switched the rear to fit the tail lights i had the book with the article a few months back.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 21 2008, 08:48 PM~10001378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tony @ covina auto trim did his interior, came out bad ass!!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced79regal_@Feb 21 2008, 08:50 PM~10001399
> *you guys got it all wrong it does have the 76-77 front clip but the car is a 73 they switched the rear to fit the tail lights i had the book with the article a few months back.
> *


thank you, trying to tell these guys, but they don't listen. my dad passes by his shop alot and talks to mario. im gonna pass by there tomorrow and ask if i can get pics of his projects and get the info on his monte, or hopefully he can put up some stuff himself. THANK YOU JUICED FOR CONFIRMING THE FACTS  :biggrin:


----------



## juiced79regal (Sep 22, 2007)

seeing pics of that car makes me want to get another 77" again.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 21 2008, 09:48 PM~10001378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro, there crazy! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 21 2008, 09:48 PM~10001378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro, there crazy! :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 21 2008, 09:48 PM~10001378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   DAAAAAMMMMMMMM, that shit is SWEEAAAAT!!! How is that done, if you guys don't mind me askin? Chrome the casings before they add the battery acid?

Also, is this the "Lethal Weapon" post or the "Twilight Zone" post? :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Feb 21 2008, 09:37 PM~10001876
> *   DAAAAAMMMMMMMM, that shit is SWEEAAAAT!!! How is that done, if you guys don't mind me askin? Chrome the casings before they add the battery acid?
> 
> Also, is this the "Lethal Weapon" post or the "Twilight Zone" post? :biggrin:
> *



the "if your looking for it, here it is post" :biggrin:


----------



## juiced79regal (Sep 22, 2007)

i was just wondering about both cars and now i was thinking about altered image!


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 21 2008, 09:53 PM~10001438
> *thank you, trying to tell these guys, but they don't listen. my dad passes by his shop alot and talks to mario. im gonna pass by there tomorrow and ask if i can get pics of his projects and get the info on his monte, or hopefully he can put up some stuff himself. THANK YOU JUICED FOR CONFIRMING THE FACTS   :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

ask people who know the facts about the build of the car so you don't sound so ignorant about lethal weapon.


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 22 2008, 10:10 PM~10009052
> *ask people who know the facts about the build of the car so you don't sound so ignorant about lethal weapon.
> *


I'll try to keep that in mind :uh:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Feb 19 2008, 02:41 AM~9976435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IT FOR SALE


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Feb 23 2008, 12:10 PM~10011634
> *IT FOR SALE
> *


I hope who ever buys it takes good care of it.


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Feb 23 2008, 11:10 AM~10011634
> *IT FOR SALE
> *


How much they askin for it?


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:angry: YOU PEOPLE R ALL CRAZY!! LET DA RANFLA R.I.P SHIT!!!!


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Feb 24 2008, 02:06 AM~10016258
> *:scrutinize:
> *


x2


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

1st and 2nd gen monte's are the shit


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

T


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Feb 21 2008, 02:25 PM~9996801
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/74-MONTE-CA...bayphotohosting
> These are lights from a 73 to a 75.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/74-MONTE-CA...bayphotohosting
> ...


yes you are correct the front bezel and rear lights are from a 1976 monte carlo but the original owner was mario from M & M customs. he added alot of work to this car it is a 1973 monte carlo as the magazine said is correct the lights are custom


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mikey's75monte_@Feb 28 2008, 11:05 PM~10054067
> *yes you are correct the front bezel and rear lights are from a 1976 monte carlo but the original owner was mario from M & M customs. he added alot of work to this car it is a 1973 monte carlo as the magazine said is correct the lights are custom
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## juiced79regal (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm just wondering if anybody knows what it's beeing sold for?


----------



## juiced79regal (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm just wondering if anybody knows what it's beeing sold for?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HOW A BOUT POSTIN SUM RECENT PICS :biggrin:


----------



## Cali4Lyf (Jul 7, 2002)

Anyone else have that old LRM vhs tape with dude actually rolling that beauty on the streets. When I saw him driving that thing I had a whole new level of respect for the car and the owner :thumbsup: 

Somebody needs to youtube that shit! It's tite


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mikey's75monte_@Feb 28 2008, 07:05 PM~10054067
> *yes you are correct the front bezel and rear lights are from a 1976 monte carlo but the original owner was mario from M & M customs. he added alot of work to this car it is a 1973 monte carlo as the magazine said is correct the lights are custom
> *


 :cheesy: :0  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :yes: and to drew barry... :loco:


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 12 2008, 04:03 PM~10153251
> *:cheesy:  :0    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :yes: and to drew barry... :loco:
> *


 Not taking anything away from the vato, but if he wanted a 76 Monte, why didn't he start off with one? He could have saved all kinds of money and time :uh: . But like I said, its still a badd ass ride


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

don't know why, maybe he just had a 73 sittin and built it from that. someday i'll take a trip to his shop in rialto and hit him up about it.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

i always loved that car!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

anyone else have pics of lethal weapon?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

YEA,TOO BAD THERES ALL THIS TALK(TYPING) N NO PICS








:biggrin:


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

anyone else have pics of lethal weapon?

x2


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i have do dig real deep in my box today. hopefully i find it. im supposed to go to my parents' to see living the low life (i have no cable  or internet   )so im gonna use theirs tonight. i have a few other cars from the that show(pomona '89 i believe), which was the last one in pomona.


----------



## juiced79regal (Sep 22, 2007)

I just read in lowrider that lethal weapon is comming back out.


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced79regal_@Mar 25 2011, 10:08 PM~20182950
> *I just read in lowrider  that lethal weapon is comming back out.
> *


TTT for Mario and Lethal Weapon!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALCATRAZ_@Feb 18 2008, 11:41 PM~9976435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I swear I seen that on craigslist for sale like 1000 or something


----------



## Emanuel2364 (Jun 25, 2011)

i HAVE THE ORIGINAL "LETHAL WEAPON" CHECK OUT THE PHOTO 
CHECK FOR MY NEWEST POSTING i have the car for sale


----------



## Emanuel2364 (Jun 25, 2011)

i HAVE THE ORIGINAL "LETHAL WEAPON" CHECK OUT THE PHOTO 
CHECK FOR MY NEWEST POSTING i have the car for sale


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

Emanuel2364 said:


> i HAVE THE ORIGINAL "LETHAL WEAPON" CHECK OUT THE PHOTO
> CHECK FOR MY NEWEST POSTING i have the car for sale



:tears::tears:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Looks fucked looks like someone didnt take care of it what a dam shame


----------



## ke miras (May 7, 2005)

WTF did you do to that car??? :twak:


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

damn! Looks tore up pretty bad, but nothing a lil bondo and some steel wool couldnt fix :dunno:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> Looks fucked looks like someone didnt take care of it what a dam shame


EXACTLY...WTF??? HOW CAN U JUST LET A TRUE LOWRIDING LEGEND FALL APART LIKE THAT.....:twak::buttkick:


----------



## gamekilla61 (Oct 14, 2010)

Really sad!!! This car was the reason why i started low riding!! i think i want 2 buy it.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

buy it thats history right there


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

I thought I read in LRM a few issues ago that he had bought it back and was going to redo it



Emanuel2364 said:


> i HAVE THE ORIGINAL "LETHAL WEAPON" CHECK OUT THE PHOTO
> CHECK FOR MY NEWEST POSTING i have the car for sale


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

drew-barry-86 said:


> I'll try to keep that in mind :uh:


:roflmao:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

lowlowlow said:


> I thought I read in LRM a few issues ago that he had bought it back and was going to redo it


he probably did then was fuck it its cheaper to build a cutlass, i bet you this is the same condition loco 64 will be found in 10 years from now.


----------



## gamekilla61 (Oct 14, 2010)

Emanuel2364 said:


> i HAVE THE ORIGINAL "LETHAL WEAPON" CHECK OUT THE PHOTO
> CHECK FOR MY NEWEST POSTING i have the car for sale


Can I buy it!


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

:wow: poor car :twak: :twak:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:sad:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

I hate to see the car like that. It was one of my favorites from back in the day.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Emanuel2364 said:


> i HAVE THE ORIGINAL "LETHAL WEAPON" CHECK OUT THE PHOTO
> CHECK FOR MY NEWEST POSTING i have the car for sale


Thats a sad sight right there. For Sale, you would have to Pay Me to Take if off of your hands. Buy the time you tried to put it back together, you would end up having to re-due whole car:banghead:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

WHY EVEN TAKE IT APART WHY RUIN SUCH A BAD ASS CAR 
I CANT BELIEVE IT LOOKS THE WAY IT LOOKS


----------



## Emanuel2364 (Jun 25, 2011)

When the previous owner got the from california the car was in sad shape. It had no wire wheels no hydraulics, the interior was full of mice droppings, the paint was chipped all around the edges. The car sat in a garage since 1995, never used it in the streets. Some of the body panels were sent to a company called Redi-Strip to have the paint removed. When the panels came back the body work underneath was bad, thats why he went and got another monte carlo to replace what ever was bad on lethal weapon. The chrome is in good shape the gold plating its a little faded but thats how it came from L.A. If you want to give me a offer send me a email at [email protected]. Thank you very much, take my word the body is in excellent shape and all the parts are there except for the gas that had a punctured hole in it. Maybe one of these weekends when i have time i'll put the whole car back together for you could see that the car is complete, all the parts is in boxes.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

Emanuel2364 said:


> i HAVE THE ORIGINAL "LETHAL WEAPON" CHECK OUT THE PHOTO
> CHECK FOR MY NEWEST POSTING i have the car for sale


FUCK,, Y IS TORE APART LIKE DAT? WTF WAS DA PERSON THINKIN" DATS 2 BAD! I HEARD MARIO HAD DAT CAR BAK, BUT I GUESS NOT! IF I WOULD HAD BOUGHT DAT CAR I WOULDNT OF TORE IT APART LIKE DAT, I WOULD OF JUST LET IT SIT!! WOW!! SUM 1 FUCKED UP A GOOD PIECE OF HISTORY THUR!! :yessad:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

SUPREME69 said:


> ITS LIKE TEARING APART LIKE DIS! IF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

925rider said:


>


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

THEY RE-DID IT AND USED IT IN A MOVIE. ITS NOW THE TRAINING DAY MONTE:shh:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

franciscojrandrade said:


> THEY RE-DID IT AND USED IT IN A MOVIE. ITS NOW THE TRAINING DAY MONTE:shh:


:nono:


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

why do that to the car dam shame


Emanuel2364 said:


> i HAVE THE ORIGINAL "LETHAL WEAPON" CHECK OUT THE PHOTO
> CHECK FOR MY NEWEST POSTING i have the car for sale


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Emanuel2364 said:


> i HAVE THE ORIGINAL "LETHAL WEAPON" CHECK OUT THE PHOTO
> CHECK FOR MY NEWEST POSTING i have the car for sale


Looking at the pictures of the car all set up for a show and the magazine fold out, then the others of the car in pieces.... something stands out... why is it that the car in pieces has a full roof... and the original Lethal Weapon has a full cut moon roof?...


----------



## HIGHENDHYDRAULICS (Jul 30, 2008)

what cars were his competition back then ?


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

El Aztec Pride said:


> SUPREME69 said:
> 
> 
> > http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f294/marzan559/old rides/Picture114.jpg
> ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

M&M Customs II said:


> The car will be at M&M Customs II in two weeks. (909) 329-6162 Redlands CA
> 
> In the beginning, let me explain, M&M had two Monte Carlos, one wrecked in the front, another in the back, Mario put the two together, It's a '73 with a '77 front.
> 
> To be continued!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

M&M Customs II said:


> The car will be at M&M Customs II in two weeks. (909) 329-6162 Redlands CA
> 
> In the beginning, let me explain, M&M had two Monte Carlos, one wrecked in the front, another in the back, Mario put the two together, It's a '73 with a '77 front.
> 
> To be continued!


SO ITS A 73 BODY 77 FRONT END AND 76 REAR END ?


----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

whos the owner now? glad to hear its coming back, i remeber tracing that car off lowrider magazie, lol.


----------



## 07-Gator (Nov 18, 2006)

Nice! Always liked that monte carlo.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

Is it here yet? Is it here yet???


----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

any updates?


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

cant wait to see it. :thumbsup: bringing my fav back to life


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

)


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

Is it here yet?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:...


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

Went by his shop today.....I think it's back :dunno:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

blackcherry 84 said:


> Went by his shop today.....I think it's back :dunno:


saaaweeet


----------



## jose luis (Jul 29, 2009)

This was the reason for me falling in love with Monte Carlos, can't wait to see this baby done.:thumbsup:


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

sweet cant wait to see the rebuild. please keep us up to date.nothing like a true legend. know wheres altered image i got it tattooed on my fore arm lol


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

M&M Customs II said:


> View attachment 526270
> View attachment 526271
> View attachment 526272
> OK! It's on it's way, it will be here Tues.[
> ...


----------



## Budweiser Bike (Dec 31, 2010)

BRING HER BACK TO LIFE M&M CUSTOMS II :drama:


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

What's cracking' Mario, its robert... hit me up when it gets here, I wanna check it out before u break it down...u guys are in for a treat, this dude is one hell of a body man...he's a fucken perfectionist...can't waithno:


----------



## jose luis (Jul 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Fuck I miss all these old school lowriders. Wish I hadn't lost all my old lowrider magazines from the early '90s.


SUPREME69 said:


>


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

M&M Customs II said:


> It's gonna come back!


I have a lot of respect for M&M. Props to guys that build cars the right way.


----------



## tezza (Dec 19, 2009)

man i still got Lethal Weapon poster up on my wall!! cant wait to see this build!!


----------



## M&M Customs II (Jul 3, 2012)

OK! It's here. Redlands CA.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Wow. It's back home !!!!


----------



## gamekilla61 (Oct 14, 2010)

THIS CAR IS THE REASON WHY I LOWRIDED TODAY! I almost bought this car to bring it back home...., but it is only right that M&M DID IT.....CONGRATZ M&M (MARIO)...EVERY ONE IS EXCITED ABOUT THE LETHEAL WEAPON PROJECT!
KLIQUE, KLIQUE BANG........


----------



## jose luis (Jul 29, 2009)

gamekilla61 said:


> THIS CAR IS THE REASON WHY I LOWRIDED TODAY! I almost bought this car to bring it back home...., but it is only right that M&M DID IT.....CONGRATZ M&M (MARIO)...EVERY ONE IS EXCITED ABOUT THE LETHEAL WEAPON PROJECT!
> KLIQUE, KLIQUE BANG........


:thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

nice, can't wait to see the transformation begin.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

King Of Rimz said:


> nice, can't wait to see the transformation begin.


Me too


----------



## mario805 (Jun 24, 2010)

gamekilla61 said:


> THIS CAR IS THE REASON WHY I LOWRIDED TODAY! I almost bought this car to bring it back home...., but it is only right that M&M DID IT.....CONGRATZ M&M (MARIO)...EVERY ONE IS EXCITED ABOUT THE LETHEAL WEAPON PROJECT!
> KLIQUE, KLIQUE BANG........


:run:


----------



## Emanuel2364 (Jun 25, 2011)

MARIO, I wish you the best of luck on the restoration, and make her a champion again. Keep me updated with some pictures. GOD BLESS & GOOD LUCK ! RICK


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: MARIO, HOPE TO SEE DA MONTE SOON BRO! I KNOW U CAN DOO IT! :wave:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Will it be redone exactly as it was or a whole different look?
What ever happen to Penthouse? That was a bad ass regal....is there a "where are they now topic" on these old school rides from back then? What about Altered Image, Strickly Business etc just to name a few


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

dj kurse 1 said:


> Will it be redone exactly as it was or a whole different look?
> What ever happen to Penthouse? That was a bad ass regal....is there a "where are they now topic" on these old school rides from back then? What about Altered Image, Strickly Business etc just to name a few


 strictly business was at the torres empire show last week, still looks good,


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

dj kurse 1 said:


> Will it be redone exactly as it was or a whole different look?
> What ever happen to Penthouse? That was a bad ass regal....is there a "where are they now topic" on these old school rides from back then? What about Altered Image, Strickly Business etc just to name a few


Penthouse showed at last year's L.A. Torres' Empire Show


----------



## RENE72 (Oct 6, 2012)

Good to see "Lethal Weapon" getting back in the scene! The inside of the hood was my project that Mario gave me to do when I worked for him, among other parts of the interior. I enjoyed working side by side with him and the rest of the crew at the original M&M Customs.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

PICS OF IT AT THE SHOW,I DIDNT SEE NO PICS OF IT???


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

The suspence on waiting on a historic LOWRIDER! When will we see it again? and what will it look like? Any wikileaks? Lol JK i always had looked at this car for inspiration when i had my M C.

Good luck on the rebirth


----------



## Emanuel2364 (Jun 25, 2011)

We are all waiting for the rebirth of a famous legend.


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

King Of Rimz said:


> nice, can't wait to see the transformation begin.


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

ANYTHING NEW?????


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

i got to meet Jr. with Letal weapon in the first houston super show. he was cool. got from up under the car and talked to us for a long time -- he had no entourage with him working for him -- just him cleaning his car. cool dude. got a video on VHS somewhere.


----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## Emanuel2364 (Jun 25, 2011)

whats going on with the build ,love to find more info. or post some pictures.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Not lethal weapon. But clean monte back in da 80s


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Centennial park in SA OC BACK IN THE 80s


----------



## Emanuel2364 (Jun 25, 2011)

ANY PROGRESS WITH THE BUILD,ANY PICTURES YET CAN YOU POST.


----------



## joynalvincent (Dec 11, 2013)

So well ride.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Mario I have a chrome front clip from the Microphone Fiend that I never used. Radiator support hood latches everything and several misc parts... Lets get that thing but up and running... Then Lethal Weapon, SpirtRunner and The Microphone Fiend could do a photoshoot somewhere...This would be off the hook...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

debo67ss said:


> Not lethal weapon. But clean monte back in da 80s


And it's a rag


----------



## M&M Customs II (Jul 3, 2012)

let me know how to get hold of you, for the parts.909-329-6162


----------



## chaddubbs86 (Dec 11, 2013)

Whats going on with the car


----------



## monte2364 (Jul 19, 2014)

its about more than 20 years that this was on the streets. I was only 3 years old by the time this car comes back out ill probably be retired and have some grand kids.


----------



## chaddubbs86 (Dec 11, 2013)

Let me get it ill put it back to its former glory love A bodys that car started me


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

chaddubbs86 said:


> Let me get it ill put it back to its former glory love A bodys that car started me


 Thanks for bringing this topic back, got my attention for sure after seeing those recent pics......


----------



## chaddubbs86 (Dec 11, 2013)

Man i saw that car on the spread of lowrider when i was young now im building a 77 i wish i could get some detailed pics of it BRING IT BACK please


----------



## fredmex (Aug 21, 2011)

The car is in New York sitting in a garage collecting dust they did a interview on the owner.


----------



## Emanuel2364 (Jun 25, 2011)

The car is back in California . It's about 2 years when the last owner shipped it I was there when they picked it up .


----------



## chaddubbs86 (Dec 11, 2013)

Is he putting it back together??


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chaddubbs86 (Dec 11, 2013)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

chaddubbs86 said:


> View attachment 1410129
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


NICE... Wish i still had mine


----------



## Emanuel2364 (Jun 25, 2011)

Mario , any pictures or any progress with the Monte post something people want to know thanks.


----------



## tezza (Dec 19, 2009)

there probably isn't any progress on the build.. :facepalm:


----------



## chaddubbs86 (Dec 11, 2013)

Dam shame


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Emanuel2364 (Jun 25, 2011)

Anything???


----------



## Emanuel2364 (Jun 25, 2011)

Emanuel2364 said:


> Anything???


Anything with the ride post please!


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

chaddubbs86 said:


> View attachment 1410129
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


What's the story with this one? Did this get finished?


----------



## chaddubbs86 (Dec 11, 2013)

No didn't finish it had a baby girl starting to work on it again I'll be Rollin by summer


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

chaddubbs86 said:


> No didn't finish it had a baby girl starting to work on it again I'll be Rollin by summer


Congrats brother, Good luck on the build, I bet it is going to look tight. 77 always been my favorite.


----------



## Emanuel2364 (Jun 25, 2011)

Congratulations on your new born ,From rick


----------



## Emanuel2364 (Jun 25, 2011)

Any post mario


----------



## chevydaddy619 (Aug 18, 2009)

Emanuel2364 said:


> Any post mario


Just trying yo find out if there's been any progress on Lethal Weapon..?? I been there and done that with my 75 Monte, I'm staring over with another body. Lethal Weapon is my most favorite Lowrider. So what's up with progress??


----------



## chevydaddy619 (Aug 18, 2009)

65rivi said:


> Looking at the pictures of the car all set up for a show and the magazine fold out, then the others of the car in pieces.... something stands out... why is it that the car in pieces has a full roof... and the original Lethal Weapon has a full cut moon roof?...


If you notice, it has a Hollywood removeable top custom made using Hurst Hatch t top latches as shown on the corners of the picture. I have those t tops on my 75 Monte Carlo.


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

chevydaddy619 said:


> If you notice, it has a Hollywood removeable top custom made using Hurst Hatch t top latches as shown on the corners of the picture. I have those t tops on my 75 Monte Carlo.


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

sean_2009 said:


>


I lost hope.


----------



## Emanuel2364 (Jun 25, 2011)

Anything being done?


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

Don't lose hope people this car will see the light of day again in 300 years, after all the nukes went off, everybody is dead, and the house around it crumbles to the ground


----------



## chevydaddy619 (Aug 18, 2009)

Emanuel2364 said:


> Anything being done?


X2 on that... Emanuel12364, how long ago did you loose contact with Mario the owner of Lethal Weapon??


----------



## Emanuel2364 (Jun 25, 2011)

The cars new owner s name Mario but not Mario Martinez that's what I heard . It was about 4 years ago when my friend had it in Pennsylvania. I was there when the auto transporter picked it up.He heard that both Marios were going to work together on rebuilding the Monte.


----------



## Rick2364 (Mar 16, 2017)

Anything with this Monte?


----------



## gogromnas33 (Apr 4, 2017)

Wow, that pics are soooo crazy, i can't watch them


----------



## gracethemes (Apr 19, 2017)

nice pictures..


----------



## Rick2364 (Mar 16, 2017)

Where's this car? Anything with it?


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

The owner recently changed the name of the car to "Neglected Weapon"


----------



## Rick2364 (Mar 16, 2017)

Any information on this car want to know?


----------



## chevydaddy619 (Aug 18, 2009)

scrape-it said:


> The owner recently changed the name of the car to "Neglected Weapon"


Hahahahaahaaaa!!!!! Yes I believe that.


----------



## Roamin (Feb 27, 2018)

MicrophoneFiend said:


> Mario I have a chrome front clip from the Microphone Fiend that I never used. Radiator support hood latches everything and several misc parts... Lets get that thing but up and running... Then Lethal Weapon, SpirtRunner and The Microphone Fiend could do a photoshoot somewhere...This would be off the hook...
> View attachment 948194
> View attachment 948202
> View attachment 948210


Damn my top 3 lowriders all in one post. I would pay to be at this photoshoot.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------

